# pics from boston



## Boston Charter Boat (Jan 24, 2017)

view from the slip


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

Boston is a nice town... but..... this is more my speed..


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

But....

sailors don't need beaches--nonsailors do.

sailors do need harbors. And Boston's a right good one. 


Come to think of it, aren't our forward decks, "fiberglass beaches"?? Problem solved.


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

nolatom said:


> But....
> 
> sailors don't need beaches--nonsailors do.
> 
> ...


Not the same thing at all my friend, our beaches are full of amazing scenery, but apparently you aren't interested in pretty young ladies in incredibly small bikinis.

LGBT? Well, to each their own.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

This thread has taken an unexpected and probably inappropriate turn, but I have to point out that many of the people in the LGBT community probably appreciate young women in bikinis as much as you do. Say the words quietly to yourself and think of what they mean. Now back to sailing: Boston Harbor and the surrounding islands are a beautiful place to sail and explore.


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

Did you take those pictures last weekend???


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

TropicCat said:


> Not the same thing at all my friend, our beaches are full of amazing scenery, but apparently you aren't interested in pretty young ladies in incredibly small bikinis.
> 
> LGBT? Well, to each their own.


Nah. I don't dress well enough...


----------

